# Greatest distance between supertalls



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

In your city, what is the greatest distance that exists between two supertalls (height: 300m)?

In Hong Kong, it is currently 11.64 km (7.28 miles) between the Nina Tower and Central Plaza.

By March 2008 (or earlier, seeing as it will top out before then), it will be 13.81 km (8.58 miles) between Nina Tower and One Island East.


----------



## Cunning Linguist (Apr 27, 2006)

Ummm... HK will "win" this category hands down I think lol.


----------



## Sandeman (Jul 10, 2006)

so in 2010 or 2011, the Chicago Spire and the Sears Tower will wind up being about....

1 1/2 miles apart...


----------



## Xelebes (Apr 1, 2007)

Uh.... my city has none. Neither does any tower in Canada, pardon CN Tower.


----------



## great184 (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice fact on HK. When I was at the peak before, You could barely see the Nina Tower from there. Well it was somewhat a cloudy day... How about the distance from the Marina to the supertalls in SZR in Dubai. They seem very far apart.


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

my city doesn't have any


----------



## kingsdl76 (Sep 1, 2007)

The World Trade Center and the Empire State building *were* about 4 miles apart.....probably the greatest distance between two supertalls in North America.....although that distance will exist again when the Freedom Tower is completed.


----------



## charmedone (Aug 31, 2007)

kingsdl76 said:


> The World Trade Center and the Empire State building *were* about 4 miles apart.....probably the greatest distance between two supertalls in North America.....although that distance will exist again when the Freedom Tower is completed.


lol gussei can say the same since im fron new york but that will chaged though the freedom tower is going to be next to 2 outher super talls such as 200 Greenwich Street whitch is taller then the empire state building and also 175 Greenwich Street


----------



## Gattberserk (Aug 22, 2007)

Anyone know the distance between Al Arab Burj and Emerates tower? Probably the distance would be a top list as well?


----------



## Twipsy (Jun 3, 2003)

It´s almost exactly 13km.

Dubai is more than 50km long and they will build supertalls in almost every neighbourhood. So Dubai will lead in this competition very soon.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

agree


----------

